# Failed, good or bad?



## Purion (19 Aug 2005)

Hey everyone, I had my PT today, and I failed (congrats to me   ). I scored about 46 on the arobic exercise and went till Mens level 5. My question is that is that good, bad, average, ok, not ok, any comments? Also, my grip test total was like 79 ( 40+39), any comments on that? I could do 20 pushups, but only 17 situps (hence fail  ) 

I got myself a retest in two weeks. U guys thing that my performance other than the situps was upto infantry training.

btw, i am applying for primary reserves with RHLI in hamilton for the Sept. entry. i am five feet to the dot and weighed 74 kgs today with my first blood preasures at 120-80 and pulse at 80. 

The test person told me to do the plank exercise..hope that helps,

how did urs all PTs go... oh and the music haunts me now when i got up and down stairs which i had to do a lot today at work after the test.

purion


----------



## NavComm (19 Aug 2005)

I failed the PT test twice. I'm 45 year old female. I failed the first on the pushups and the second on the step test (I think?). The pushups are a challenge for me. The step test was a miscalculation or something. Anyway, on the third attempt I passed the step test no problem and I went from doing 1 pushup that counted on the first test to 17 on the third.

My advice...work on all parts of the test. Don't concentrate on one to the exclusion of others and make sure you are ready before being re-tested. If your test date is coming and you are not ready, then phone and re-schedule it. Good luck.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Aug 2005)

Go hard mate, mentally prepare yourself, and PT yourself everyday, paying attention to the week areas. I do 75 sit-ups three times a week, in three sets (and I HATE PT more than anyone), different styles to work different muscle groups, yet for my PT test ( I will be 46 in Oct) I only have to do 35 sit-ups (one of the advantages of being older). This is followed by 5 km walks, under 44 minutes over hilly areas. Sometimes we do the bigger hills which can be a bastard.

Next time just think failure is NOT an option, and drive the body, put mind into neutral, and carry on. You WILL pass the next one if you put your heart and mind into it now.

Watch what you eat, and drink plenty of water.

Good luck, and let us know how you go.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## P-Free (19 Aug 2005)

You failed and you have to come on here and ask if this is good or bad?? Dude, what planet do you live on? Quit asking dumb questions and spend your time getting into shape instead. 

[Moderator note:  Edited for needless profanity]


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

Purion said:
			
		

> U guys thing that my performance other than the situps was upto infantry training.



No.


----------



## alexpb (19 Aug 2005)

He obviously knows failing is not good.

Thats not what he asked.

Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge and throw out insults and read what he wrote.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

Read the title of the thread.

On another note, put your scimitar away, PFree.


----------



## alexpb (19 Aug 2005)

One thing i wanted to ask:

How do you do more push ups then sit ups? I have always found situps to be easier, a LOT easier.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say more upper body strength than abdominal strength.  It's a zen mystery though.


----------



## P-Free (19 Aug 2005)

schimitar..wtf is it?

more pushups than situps..easy..just do them. that simple.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> schimitar..wtf is it?



You are going to be feeling mine pretty quick, infidel, if you call people "dumbfucks" on these threads.


----------



## Purion (19 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> You failed and you have to come on here and ask if this is good or bad?? Dude, what planet do you live on? Quit asking dumb questions and spend your time getting into shape instead.



I know I failed. I know that is not the best thing to happen, certainly not the worst thing to hapen...



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> No.



Ty for the reply Infanteer




			
				Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Next time just think failure is NOT an option, and drive the body, put mind into neutral, and carry on. You WILL pass the next one if you put your heart and mind into it now.
> 
> Watch what you eat, and drink plenty of water.



Thanks for the good words, i will keep that in my mind.



			
				alexpb said:
			
		

> One thing i wanted to ask:
> How do you do more push ups then sit ups? I have always found situps to be easier, a LOT easier.



I could do rearly 25 situps at home, but for some reason got stuck after 17, as if i had not energy left (maybe i should have just listened to the test lady and drank some water after the step test and before the pushups and situps  maybe that would have helped) and my upper body is heavier, much heavier in proportion to my lower body, my legs are like my friends, who is just 55 kg, except mines are a lil more muscular, so lifting my upper body in situps takes a lil more effort by my stomatch or back mucles .

Have fun all, I gotta worry about the MCAT test that I am writing on saturday, so I will worry about PT again after Saturday.

Purion


----------



## P-Free (19 Aug 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You are going to be feeling mine pretty quick, infidel, if you call people "dumbfucks" on these threads.



errror..i called their questions that and not them. cant a man have an opinion or no ???//


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

If you said my post was "dumbfuck", I'd assume you were extending the courtesy to me as well.   Don't try and tap-dance around it and quit beating on the applicants, considering you're one yourself - maybe when you've made the huge jump to "Recruit" you can pull out the ITG act, I guess.

Are you going to listen or am I going to have to use scimitar?


----------



## Jaxson (20 Aug 2005)

hahaha i love how those swords look, and as for more pushups then sit ups, i hear that quite well, i can do 40-50 some odd push ups,but when it comes to sit ups i have to gun it to get 20, which is why i now try to do it twice a day (morning/night).

if you wanna improve don't just focus on your abs, improve on everything you never know next time your arm might be a bit weak feeling and you might not get the 19 push ups, thats why its best you improve on everything (im not speaking from experience, but from common sense) if you got weights try to do some exercises that work your lower back and obliques, and then do some sit ups, remember, tone the muscles evenly so no one side is bigger then the other.

best of luck to you and i hope you make it


----------



## misfit (20 Aug 2005)

I have a question...do they hold your feet when you have to do the situps? Because doing situps without the feet held down is pretty tough. 
I hit the gym the like every other day for weight training, but I can't seem to get past 28-30 pushups consecutively. I also do ab work using a Ball and various other ab devices at the gym. Yet if my feet are not supported i can only do about 20 sit ups at once.
I've got my PT coming up soon, and I don't plan on failing it. Just do push ups and situps every other day and hit the gym. You'll do fine the next time, if your commited to improving yourself.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Aug 2005)

Yes.


----------



## P-Free (21 Aug 2005)

for me they just gave me a bar that was screwed into the floor. kind of like the sort of thing that you'd hang a towel on in the bathroom. except it was screwed into the floor. you know what i mean?? its basically the same as having someone hold your feet. 

pushups..easiest way to improve is just doing them! add 1 or more each day you do them. and do them every day too!


----------



## Jaxson (21 Aug 2005)

in my opinion, you don't do them every day, abs are muscles, do you work your chest or arms everyday?, you shouldn't be abs should  be given a day off just like every other muscle group, in my opinion.


----------



## coors (21 Aug 2005)

Does anyone know if the grip test 'machine' they use now (the one I used was linked to a computer) are more difficult than the old one that just had a dial on the side that measured your input? I just did my CFAT and have apparently lost 30kgs of grip strength  This seems a bit absured as I am stronger in every other aspect of my fitness. What level do most of you score on the shuttle run? I got 10 anf the women testing me said she rarely sees people get past level 8, this seems a fairly low as I do not consider myself that great of a runner.

As for whether you results are good or bad honestly no matter how fit you are if you do not meet the required standard then that is obviously not good. I know my level 10 on the run is .5 of a level away from incentive which is what I needed- maybe 10 is pretty good but in this case it simply is not good enough.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

I won't take out my scimitar, but I may take out my rubber dagger.

Failed, good or bad? 

Last time I checked, failing was bad.



Yes, your feet are held down, or held down equivalent with aid of some sort of device, as previously mentioned.

I used an old fashioned handgrip device and I had 69kgs in my left hand, so it didn't take much in my right to pass 

Never had a shuttle run, had a step test, can't help you there.


----------



## scottyeH? (25 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> I won't take out my scimitar, but I may take out my rubber dagger.
> 
> Failed, good or bad?
> 
> ...



Shuttle run....noooo to many bad memory's of junior high relays  :crybaby:


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2005)

...and on that note this topic is now locked.

Yes failing is a bad thing...hence the word _*FAIL*_    :

Question answered.

Regards


----------

